# The River of Life



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I wrote this a few years ago. Re-recorded today with better equipment than I had a few years ago.

The River of Life | Kerry Brown (bandcamp.com)


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Please attach it another way, I can't seem to avoid paying a buck?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

MarkM said:


> Please attach it another way, I can't seem to avoid paying a buck?


You can just click on the play button. You only pay if want to download it. I usually don’t charge. I forgot to set the price to zero. It defaults to $1.00. I’ll change it.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Still not downloading for me Kerry, might be my rural interweb and archaic iPad?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

MarkM said:


> Still not downloading for me Kerry, might be my rural interweb and archaic iPad?


No idea why. It should stream when you press the play button. I’m on an older iPad running 12.5.1. It works here.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The river of song-writing is whisking you along at a quick pace. Look at the progress you have made in just a few months! 👍👏❗


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

I like the feel of this tune, and the tone of your voice , easy to float along with it, like a JJ Cale tune, but in your own way.


----------

